# Better Pictures ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just fitted a different macro lens to my camera, what do you think any better ?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

I can't honestly see any difference Roy.

Perhaps if it was two pictures of the same watch it would be easier to see which was better.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Neil, these two pictures are with the new lens.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Both watches look pretty sharp to me, Roy. Certainly easy for potential buyers to see exactly what they are getting, condition wise. With a lot of pics elsewhere on the web, it's nigh on impossible to tell.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Foggy,


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks pretty good. Leaving no doubt.

It is a pretty important part of your business , that is your shop window, so you want to do the best possible.

I suppose boys (like me) would have you snapping watches all day and then "i'll have to think about it"









What camera gear do you use?

David


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I have always been impressed with the quality of your pictures









Steve


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Sorry Roy,

I assumed they were a before and after shot.

To be honest your pictures have always been superb and I don't really see any improvement.

If you need any photographic tuition you know my email address









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Both the photos you show are very detailed, and as Foggy says take some of the uncertainty out of buying a watch from a web site.

To answer your question we need a before and after.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The resolution is better. The lens is also giving a sharper image than before.

Macro lenses are meant for this, and it has produced a superior image(s)

I bought the 775 for its macro facility, and realise I now need to take images in brighter natural light with the flash switched off, but I'm getting there.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I would agree with most that your pix are among the best watch pictures on the web. The size here makes a big difference, these pictures are quite larger than those on the site. Do you clean up your pictures in photoshop? I thought you saturate them a bit to get a good contrast?

Both the pictures above are very sharp, maybe sharper than before, but again You'd have to take a picture, swap lenses, and take the same picture again. It seems you get more light in with the new lens, which would defintely help?

I sometimes believe your pictures may be too good, the real watch may disappoint (not from experience!)



Pieter


----------

